# tomatoe leaves



## jbk (Aug 1, 2012)

I have very good luck w/tomatoes in general, until this year the plants produce well, but the leaves in the majority are curled like when too dry. I have check the moisture and make sure the soaking is good and still the leaves are curled. Just wondering if anybody knows why they look so poor this year.


----------



## Tammy (Jun 21, 2012)

I'm not sure either but this is the first year that I seem to be having the same problem. 4 of my tomato plants are getting the leaf curl and the bottom leaves look to be dry, even though I'm watering daily and they have straw mulch around them to keep in moisture. I forget what variety these are, but I bought all 4 of these in a ponypak container, so I guess I chalked it up to not being very healthy. My other four (medford tomatos) appear fine.


----------



## Gary B (Jun 22, 2012)

Tammy said:


> I'm not sure either but this is the first year that I seem to be having the same problem. 4 of my tomato plants are getting the leaf curl and the bottom leaves look to be dry, even though I'm watering daily and they have straw mulch around them to keep in moisture. I forget what variety these are, but I bought all 4 of these in a ponypak container, so I guess I chalked it up to not being very healthy. My other four (medford tomatos) appear fine.


Like not enough water will cause leaf roll--to much water will cause the same leaf roll.You will also have a better tasting fruit if you don't over water. Watering ever day is maybe an overkill. On the WEB -- punch up dry farming tomatoes. Good luck


----------



## sharonrossy (Aug 4, 2012)

I'm having the same problem with one of my tomato plants. It's hard not to water every day when it's so extremely hot. I'm wondering if the the leaf curl is a reaction to the heat. It's mostly on the bottom leaves and they are green. Most of my tomatoes are in containers and frankly, I'm too scared not to water almost every day.


----------



## mushroomcomposttampa (Aug 4, 2012)

Are the tips of the curling leaves also turning yellow? and dying or necrosis? If so; Have you been gardening in the same garden space as previous years? If the answers to all of this is yes, then your probably experiencing a kind of micro deficiency from growing plants in the same soil year after year. Depleating this general spectrum of nutrients from this growing space. This is why proper crop rotation or green manuring to reintroduce and reamend soil is essential. I would try an aerated tea with mushroom compost or a basic organic compost, and an overal micronutrient formula from your local gardening store. 
1st get a cargo ben, an airstone, plastic air tubing, basic aquarium air pump, and an plenty of air stones. Assemble pump and place the air stones at the bottom of the ben, fill with water. Turn on air pump and add your compost and nutrients formula. Brew for 24 hours in a warm enviornment to allow the beneficial bacteria to grow. Make sure to have enough air stones 2 to 3 so the oxygen level in the water is high enough to allow proper bacteria growth. Apply twice weekly and this symptoms should clear up almost immediately. Also make sure you are allowing the roots to dry all the way out before watering again. Tomato roots are extremely suseptable to root rot and other diseases from the medium being to wet for to long. Allow roots and medium to dry all the way out before watering again. Take notice to the soil and make sure it is aerated enough and not too wet.

Joshua Dunn- Organics Farmer
www.mushroomcomposttampa.com


jbk said:


> I have very good luck w/tomatoes in general, until this year the plants produce well, but the leaves in the majority are curled like when too dry. I have check the moisture and make sure the soaking is good and still the leaves are curled. Just wondering if anybody knows why they look so poor this year.


----------



## mushroomcomposttampa (Aug 4, 2012)

Feel the soil and you will know. Also you need to allow roots to dry all the way out to allow them to stretch for water, and for optimul health. Water in the early morning hours for really hot days. Water well be sure not to wash all your nutrients out of the medium. Allow to dry all the way out, if a light water later in the afternoon is necessary apply a light watering make sure to water only a little bit so they can dry out over night. The leaf curl reaction is due to the medium being to wet, and or micronutrient deficiency. Hope this helps .
Joshua Dunn- Organic Farmer
www.mushroomcomposttampa.com


----------



## Tammy (Jun 21, 2012)

helpful info. Thanks!


----------



## sharonrossy (Aug 4, 2012)

Thanks, from me too. I have a question about watering and cracking. A lot of my tomatoes are cracking on the shoulders. I have been watering almost every day. I read that we should remove tomatoes that are starting to break before watering or if there's going to be rain. Is that true?


----------



## keagle (Sep 18, 2012)

I had problems with a lot of tomatoes cracking on the tops. I water with soaker hoses. I thought that would be better. It has been a really warm, hot summer.


----------



## Errol (Jun 21, 2012)

The exact cause of tomato leaf roll is not fully known. Tomato leaf roll appears about the time of fruit setting. The leaflets of the older leaves on the lower half of the tomato plant roll upward. The overall growth of the plant does not seem to be greatly affected and yields are normal. This condition appears to be most common on staked and pruned plants. It occurs when excessive rainfall or overwatering keeps the soil too wet for too long. Some varieties of tomatoes are characteristically curled.


----------



## Errol (Jun 21, 2012)

Keagle, The single best control for cracking is a constant and regular water supply. Apply a layer of organic mulch to the base of the plant. This serves as a buffer and prevents soil moisture fluctuation. Water plants thoroughly every week. This is especially important when the fruits are maturing. Some varieties are resistant to cracking, but their skin is tougher.
you are right in using soaker hoses, be sure and cover the hose with 4-6 inches of mulch like wheat straw, and be sure to water regular and "deeply"
good luck


----------

